# Browning Fury



## gapoppy1315 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have an old Browning Fury1, recurve bow. I don't even remember when or where I got it. It has been in my gun cabinet for over 30 years, I believe. The question is, it says 52# written in script on the side of the bow. I assume this means the draw weight. How much draw weight is generally lost over the course of the years? With a new string, what do you think the pull on this bow would be? Thanks.


----------



## gurn (Jan 27, 2010)

If the bow wasn't used much, and It's been left unstrung. It's most likeiy close to the original weight. I'm pretty sure that would be 52# at 28".


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 27, 2010)

I have several old bows from the early 70's they all still hit within a pound of the weight they once were. 

Word of advice string it and let it sit strung for a while and slowly work the limbs to the draw length. By doing this you excersise the limbs much like you would stretch before working out. 30 years of sitting dormaint. I would like to be streched as well. 

Another note use a B50 Dacron string, they were designed for the older bows and have some give to them.


----------



## gapoppy1315 (Jan 27, 2010)

It say's 52# 54" AMO.   which means what? The length of the arrow?


----------



## gapoppy1315 (Jan 27, 2010)

That can't be right, but that's what it say's.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2010)

54" AMO is the length of the bow from nock groove-nock groove as measured along the bows back (side facing away from archer).


----------



## gapoppy1315 (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's another one for you. I have an old take down bow. It has a metal grip section, and two inserts (sorry for my lack of terminology). The handle is green, and has a threaded hole on the bottom, facing out. No markings, other than a round, quarter sized "Bear" medalion. I always figured the hole was for a bow fishing reel? I have a bow string, but don't know if it actually for this bow. Also don't know what the pull weight would be.


----------



## gapoppy1315 (Jan 27, 2010)

That's great info, thanks.


----------



## RogerB (Jan 27, 2010)

Your bear takedown sounds like a Minuteman, do the limbs just slide into pockets at the end of the riser with no limb bolts? (Bear made the same bow with either a red or blue riser and called it a 1776er) the hole can be used for a bow reel or a stabilizer. The weight should be marked on the limbs. Should say something like 66-50. Because Bear made different length risers, and limbs pull different weights depending on the length of the riser, the above means if you use a riser that makes a 66 inch bow with those limbs it will pull 50 lbs at 28 inches. also should use only a dacron string.
Fiberglass bows just don't lose draw weight, even if they are left strung.


----------



## gapoppy1315 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, they snap in with no bolts. Is there a top and bottom limb, or it doesn't matter? It's a very light pull on this bow, or the wrong string. There is another threaded hole on the side of the handle. Thanks for the info.


----------

